# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Update #32: Software Developments

## Eddie

*Project Update #32: Software Developments #4*

Posted by Rinnovated Design ♥ Like

*Hey Backers,*

We’ve been working away on the software and we’re happy to say that we’ve made a lot of progress, though of course there’s still more to do! Check out the interview with our software guy James Townley to get the scoop:





Even if you’re not a beta tester you can still download the software and try it out! Feel free to download the latest version from software.peachyprinter.com. We’d love to hear your feedback and suggestions in the comments section below. 
 Until next time,

----------


## chipphydes

Good video.  I have downloaded your software on my Windows 8.1 laptop.  Unfortunately, the device manager properties doesn't seem to give information regarding the audio input/output frequency and bit-size settings.  Can you fill us in on how you determine what settings are necessary?

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Feign

Well, that test pattern certainly looks like an enormous improvement!  Cool to see that they've added a little bit of optional Arduino output for more complex prints.  I'm on a work computer where they probably wouldn't smile on me installing mysterious software, so I'll just look forward to the reviews of this from others.

It sounds like now all that's left is seeing what dampers they're putting on the next hardware update.  (and of course, beta testing to make sure it works followed by mass production to get this awesomeness into the waiting hands of patient backers.)

----------

